# Shooting One Mile!!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Before I get too far into this post let me preface this by saying right up front, I'm a good, well-practiced shooter but certainly don't claim to be the best on this forum. I shot a 3 x 3 target at 1752yds, (I'm calling it a mile) but, honestly, it took me a few shots to herd it in there. I have a ballistic program to do my thinking for me and the conditions were perfect for longrange shooting.

Saturday my neighbor and I went out to the desert in northern Utah. We went to our favorite range on the West side of Promontory Point. We have the yardages marked out to 1200 yards. After setting up a target at 1015 we shot a few groups just to test the wind conditions. Winds were 14 to17mph from 10oclock. Really, too much for long range shooting, at least for us. We took the target down to the one mile and set it up, hoping the wind would die down later in the day. Usually the wind is calm in the morning until about nine then it calms down again about an hour and a half before sundown. We planned on going to Locomotive Springs and do a little fishing until evening. Fishing sucked.
When we got back to our target it was nice and calm, (3 to 5 mph from 10 o'clock). The only problem was the **** cows had knocked our target over and left a minefield of pies for us to step in. After setting up the target and getting back to our perch, I entered all my data into my PDA and it told me to come up 220 clicks. That's a crazy amount! That's a 1023.36 inch arc or a 85.28 foot arc! I dialed up 220 clicks, dialed in my windage and nestled into my prone position. You know, even at 22 power, a couple of times I had a hard time finding my target. I took my first shot and Russ called it a titch low and WAY right. I had dialed in my windage to the right instead of the left. I corrected that and took another shot. Russ calls low 4 feet and to the right. I shot again and hit around the same place. We tried our best to guess how far off I was by using the 3 by 3 target as a reference. Then we got out a calculator and converted how far I was off in minutes of angle (using 1.047 at 100). It took us a while to think things out but we got it. I dialed in my corrections and took another shot. Russ says, "I swear I saw dust fly up from behind the target, You hit it!". One more shot and dust flew up from behind the target again. One more shot and Russ called it off to the left of the target. I figure I better quit while I was ahead. Besides, with the wind at next to calm now, the mosquitoes were driving us crazy.
Sure enough there were two new bullet holes in my target. I was pretty happy about that.
[attachment=1:jqhdsq8f]Picture 021.jpg[/attachment:jqhdsq8f]
[attachment=0:jqhdsq8f]Picture 024.jpg[/attachment:jqhdsq8f]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

85 Feet ?? That's nuts....!!

I missed what caliber you're shooting longbow.. :?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> 85 Feet ?? That's nuts....!!
> 
> I missed what caliber you're shooting longbow.. :?


.22 long rifle.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > 85 Feet ?? That's nuts....!!
> ...


The box of .22's always said range 1 mile. :lol:

I am also curious as to what caliber?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there an App. for that program you have on your PDA??? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe this one?
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=24735&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> Maybe this one?
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=24735&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


 :shock:

Wow!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > [quote=".45":2s3zvs5y]85 Feet ?? That's nuts....!!
> ...


[/quote:2s3zvs5y]

The box of .22's always said "Range 1 mile". :lol:

....................quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Last time I went 220 clicks on *my* scope, I had to send it in for repair.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's it; I'm getting a PDA. :wink:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Amazing shooting! Did you read about the new record sniper kill:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/afghanistan/article7113916.ece


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats great Longbow! I like hearing about this kind of stuff because it is such a challenge an non-typical for most shooters. I bet this really helps you gain an appreciation for what snipers go through.

I'm assuming this was through the .338 Edge? 8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes it was my 338 Edge.



> Last time I went 220 clicks on my scope, I had to send it in for repair.


That does sound like a lot but I have a 20 moa angled scope base and my Nightforce scope has an advertised range of 100 moa. That's 400 clicks from bottom to top :shock: .

[attachment=1:32f6q9ws]Picture 008.jpg[/attachment:32f6q9ws]
As you can tell in this picture the one-piece base is ramped.

[attachment=0:32f6q9ws]Picture 012.jpg[/attachment:32f6q9ws]
Also, attached to my scope is a level and a cosine angle indicator. These and a good bi-pod and back sand bags are a great aid. I don't have to think so hard...hurts my brain.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is why I like archery; I just hold a little high. :mrgreen:


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I have seen you guys out there. 
Good job!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> I'm pretty sure I have seen you guys out there.
> Good job!


You very well might have seen us out there. We usually turn south at that little gravel pit. Here's the coordinates to the place we shoot from: lat 41.645758, lon 112.711488

[attachment=0:1t70pvi9]untitled.JPG[/attachment:1t70pvi9]

Here's a google map of the range. The good thing about this place is you can drive to the targets. You guys should go out and give it a try. I'm going to be out there tomarrow evening.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's just cool, I'm impressed.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Way to go Longbow, that about 3/4 of a mile further then i can shoot. I don't even have the equipment to shoot those distances.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> Way to go Longbow, that about 3/4 of a mile further then i can shoot. I don't even have the equipment to shoot those distances.


Well don't think I can do it all the time because I can't. But it sure is fun when it all comes together. In a hunting situation, I only shoot to where I know I can hit with the first shot.


----------

